# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Làm sao đây? Cho mình ý kiến với!!!!!

## ngocsieukool

Tối  mai là sinh nhật sếp của mình, thời buổi  kinh tế khó khăn thế này,  thân làm kế toán hok biết chọn địa điểm nào vừa vui  vừa tiết kiệm được  chi phí cho công ty. Nghe nói có chương trình khuyến  mãi của KFC, 6  miếng gà 99k, chắc đến đây tổ chức quá. 
    Ai đó cho mình lời khuyên đi, sinh nhật sếp đi ăn KFC có hợp hk? Với cả hok biết đã hết hạn chưa z mọi người ơi?

----------


## bienvaanh302

Mình nghĩ bạn nên chọn nhà hàng hải sản thì hợp hơn đó!

----------


## phantrang265

tốt hơn là đi ăn KFC, vừa tiết kiệm vừa vui, chứ hải sản đắt àm còn vô nhà hàng nữa thì tạch.

----------


## ngocsieukool

mình cũng đang nghiêng về KFC hơn, chứ đi ăn hải sản mà dẫn ra vỉa hè thì thấy nó sao sao á, thà đi vs bạn bè thì đc

----------


## bienvaanh302

Bạn là kế toán nên đừng lo lắng cứ đến KFC ăn tha hồ hok tốn nhiêu tiền đâu

----------


## ngocsieukool

sợ lcus đó hứng lên quên trời đất hehe

----------


## bienvaanh302

kaka lúc đó tự nhớ chứ quên j, quên là cả tháng ăn mỳ thôi kaka

----------


## phantrang265

vô đó cứ gọi mỗi người 1 pahanf 99k alf no luôn đó, tui ăn rồi, no căng luôn k ăn thêm nổi j đâu haha

----------


## ngocsieukool

thấy hình ảnh cũng nhiều àm hok biết sao

----------


## phantrang265

đảm bảo nhiều, khỏi lo, tui ăn rồi mà

----------


## bienvaanh302

mình thấy KFC vs hải sản đều ngon, nhưng vì kinh tế eo hẹp thì KFC là số zách rồi kaf kaf

----------


## viettoancauhn

đi hát tiết kiệm nhất. 1tr đồng là đủ bao nhiêu người hò hét

----------

